# DSLR within 35K



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi...
I am looking for a DSLR for ard 35K...
m using Nikkon P510 right now...
I dnt know much abt cams and want to replace my oldcam... 
My basic requirement is just a good photo indoor as wellas outdoor…

Plz suggest me guys…


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2013)

by out door if u mean u want to zoom on birds and animals then u need a zoom lens...
for indoor if u want to shot in low light then again you need a 35mm 1.8 or 50mm 1.8 lens 

with basic kit lens you can shoot indoor with flash,landscapes,group photos,party shots with flash,portraits etc 

soo can you again describe what you want to shoot 

BTW you fall in the DSLR bracket of nikon D3100,D5100,& canon 600D & Canon 100D (replacement of 1100D)


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2013)

^
Good to see a new announcement from Canon. But seems more expensive than 600D.


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 22, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> by out door if u mean u want to zoom on birds and animals then u need a zoom lens...
> for indoor if u want to shot in low light then again you need a 35mm 1.8 or 50mm 1.8 lens
> 
> with basic kit lens you can shoot indoor with flash,landscapes,group photos,party shots with flash,portraits etc
> ...


I need cam for small family function and get together... and out for small trips...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2013)

can you extend your budget to 40k ....I think D5100+18-105 will be good enough for ur needs ....you can not do birding with that but at least you can take some shots at zoo ...


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> can you extend your budget to 40k ....I think D5100+18-105 will be good enough for ur needs ....you can not do birding with that but at least you can take some shots at zoo ...



hw abt D5200??


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2013)

technically D5200 is far ahead then D5100 ....D5200 is like D7000 less focus motor ...but then u will get 18-55 for now...will it be ok for you


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 25, 2013)

I thk 18-105 is also available with D5200 bt m nt sure abt the price...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2013)

a 18-55 kit cost 6k and a 18-105mm kit cost around 15-16k soo the price will increase by 10k...soo u will get D5200+18-105 for 50k


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 25, 2013)

hmmm.... du u hv any idea of price in delhi...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2013)

no idea boss


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nikkon 5200 is available in 49K with 18-105mm kit... I chk the demo as well bt it is nt dat gud in low light...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2013)

how did u check the low light thing....I hope you know that you have to put the camera on ISO 1600 and above and check if it produces clean image or not

else there is no replacement for big aperture lenses like 50mm 1.8 for low light


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 30, 2013)

I would be a bit careful about the D5200. It has been criticised for its soft images which has resulted in the D7200 having its AA filter removed.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2013)

D7200   am i in 2015


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry, D7100.


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> how did u check the low light thing....I hope you know that you have to put the camera on ISO 1600 and above and check if it produces clean image or not
> 
> else there is no replacement for big aperture lenses like 50mm 1.8 for low light



I thk u r right I must chk it with ISO 1600 or more...



Raja Manuel said:


> I would be a bit careful about the D5200. It has been criticised for its soft images which has resulted in the D7200 having its AA filter removed.


Hw to chk this??? and D7100 with 18-105mm is too expensive @ 80K


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 2, 2013)

thecoolguy02 said:


> Hw to chk this??? and D7100 with 18-105mm is too expensive @ 80K



Well, I'm not recommending the D7100. I merely mentioned it to show the impact of the problem. As to how to check the D5200, the simplest way is to wait and see if the negative impressions on image quality change as users get used to it. Sometimes a newer model needs a different approach and users who upgrade from older models will have to wait for their minds to recalibrate before they get the best out of the camera. I don't think that is the case here given the upstream modifications but there is no harm in seeing how things pan out. One can also wait to see if Nikon will release a firmware upgrade which might solve the problem - though I don't think that is going to happen either.

It would be good if you can describe, or post photos, of what you would consider 'good' in low light photography. If you are serious about indoor photography you will need a good flash (emphasis on good) and learn to use it well. This applies to some forms of outdoor photography as well.


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 3, 2013)

^ thx dude... I finally got my new D5200 with 18-105MM


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2013)

wow bro congrats...


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 3, 2013)

thks for ur advise


----------



## tomys24 (Apr 3, 2013)

thecoolguy02 said:


> ^ thx dude... I finally got my new D5200 with 18-105MM



congrats..how much it costs


----------



## nac (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats... Happy clicking...


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Apr 4, 2013)

tomys24 said:


> congrats..how much it costs



49k...



nac said:


> Congrats... Happy clicking...



thx dude...


----------

